# building 164 gallon aquarium



## Tyrant_of_Picts (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello, I am new both to this site and I have had a few brief stints in this hobby, however I am back to it and have a project I am starting.

So here is the plan, 30 inch long, 29 1/2 inch wide, 42 inch tall are the dimensions. I intend to use 1/2 inch plate glass.

Any ideas, suggestions are welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## Tyrant_of_Picts (Dec 16, 2012)

Real quick I forgot to mention that this is basically a pillar aquarium. As I get going I will keep you up to date on how I intend on doing everything, from filtration to stocking.

Thanks

Cameron


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Does it have to be so tall? 42" is deep. You will have trouble sending light for the plants down to the bottom. 
Possibly metal halides go that deep, hopefully someone in the know will chime in


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

What kind of stand is it going to be on?


----------



## Tyrant_of_Picts (Dec 16, 2012)

The reason I want to go so deep is this way I can have assorted fish at different levels. The concern on light will be conquered by the filter system I am building specifically for this project.


----------



## Tyrant_of_Picts (Dec 16, 2012)

And it will not be on a stand, I am going to have a frame set on the ground with essentially cheap camping mattress underneath to protect against differing levels of the concrete


----------

